# Grassy Sound 10/1



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished the incoming tide at the half bridge. Saw ywo shortie stripers caught, one short flattie and me and the better half caught 8 seabass. I have to say I tried the bloodworm fish bites and didn't produce a nibble. Switched to squid, clam, and mullet and the bite was on.


----------

